# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hạ Long tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình định đi du lịch Hạ Long. Nên mình muốn hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hạ Long tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Vịnh Hạ Long là một điểm đến rất quen thuộc với nhiều khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước. Từ Hà Nội, rất dễ dàng để khám phá Hạ Long trong một chuyến đi du lịch đơn giản 1 hoặc 2 ngày.* 

Các hang động bí ẩn trên các đảo lớn ở vịnh Hạ Long và cảnh mặt trời tuyệt đẹp phía trên mặt nước cũng là hai điểm bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến đây. Cả thế giới biết đến Vịnh Hạ Long vì vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên đã được tổ chức UNESCO hai lần công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên Thế Giới. Còn chúng ta thì sao? hãy tự trải nghiệm trên vịnh Hạ Long với các thông tin tư vấn dưới đây có thể giúp ích cho du khách. (thông tin mang tính chất tham khảo)

1. Di chuyển: Xe  khách chất lượng cao Hoàng Long hay Kumho Việt Thanh chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Bãi Cháy, Hạ Long hằng ngày, liên tục từ các bến xe Mỹ Đình, Lương Yên, Gia Lâm với giá 90.000 đồng/khách (giá có thể thay đổi). Thời gian di chuyển 3,5 - 4 giờ. Mua vé xe của các đại lý tour ở quanh phố cổ Hà Nội cũng là một lựa chọn tốt, giá có thể đắt hơn 10.000-20.000 đồng so với ngoài bến xe. 

2. Mua vé tham quan vịnh Hạ Long và du thuyền tại bến tàu, có thể đi ghép với các đoàn khác, các du khách đi lẻ khác. Tàu du lịch Hạ Long sẽ đưa bạn tham quan các địa điểm rất nổi tiếng của Hạ Long như động Thiên Cung, hang Đầu Gỗ, đi du thuyền trên vịnh Hạ Long tham quan các đảo đá sừng sững giữa biển khơi như đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Đỉnh Hương, hòn Chó Đá, thăm làng chài Vạn Gia… 

3. Các bãi tắm trong vịnh đẹp nổi tiếng như bãi Ti Tốp, bãi Soi Sim, Ba Trái Đào. Bạn có thể hỏi lịch trình của tàu để xem có phù hợp với chương trình khám phá của bạn không. 

4. Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ: Có nhiều cấp độ khác nhau từ bình dân đến sang trọng, các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ bình dân nằm ở khu Bưu Điện (hay còn có tên là khu Vườn Đào), bên kia đường là biển Bãi Cháy. Các khách sạn cao cấp hơn có vị trí tọa lạc đẹp hơn. Chi phí phòng từ 250.000 đồng/phòng đôi trở lên tùy khách sạn. 

5. Một trong những lựa chọn ưa thích của du khách là ngủ đêm trên vịnh để tận hưởng không khí trong lành và tươi mát của biển cả. Tàu ngủ đêm trên vịnh có rất nhiều, với nhiều mức chất lượng và giá cả khác nhau vì thế nên chọn những thương hiệu có tiếng, tốt nhất bạn nên nhờ khách sạn giới thiệu hoặc liên hệ đặt tour cho an toàn. 

Nếu ngủ đêm trên vịnh, du khách có thể mua tour trọn gói bao gồm cả ăn uống, tham quan, ngủ đêm. Chi phí khoảng 1.500.000 đồng trở lên tùy tàu và các mức độ du lịch và ngủ đêm trên các loại tàu mấy sao. 

6. Đảo Tuần Châu cũng là một địa điểm tham quan, nghỉ ngơi phù hợp cho nhiều du khách đi lẻ hay đi nhóm. Nếu có thể thuê một phòng nghỉ và đọc sách, thư giãn hay bơi lội với gia đình và bạn bè vào cuối tuần thì đây sẽ là một lựa chọn thú vị cho mùa hè. Tại đây, bạn cũng có cơ hội khám phá công viên nhạc nước và xem cá heo. 

7. Ăn uống: hải sản luôn là lựa chọn số 1 khi đi biển. Những món ăn bình dân, giá cả hợp lý ở gần khu Cái Dăm, Vườn Đào, chợ đêm, khu chợ ẩm thực luôn hấp dẫn khách du lịch. Đặt ăn trên tàu thì bữa chính khoảng 100.000 đồng ++ /suất, ăn sáng 30.000 đồng ++/suất (++ là giá có thể cao hơn tùy tàu, tùy đồ ăn). 

8. Chèo thuyền kayak đang là một môn thể thao giải trí được nhiều người yêu thích và lựa chọn khi tới Hạ Long. Có rất nhiều tàu du lịch cung cấp dịch vụ này trong tour trọn gói, du khách có thể dễ dàng chèo thuyền không phải kinh nghiệm, nhưng lưu ý là tự chèo thuyền rất mệt nên phải biết lượng sức.


Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hạ Long* - *du lich Ha Long*

----------


## dulich123

*1.           * *Về đi lại:*
Bạn có thể đến Quảng Ninh bằng xe khách, hay máy bay, riêng máy bay, bạn sẽ trung chuyển ở sân bay Cát Bi (Hải Phòng). Trong bài này, chúng ta sẽ tạm chọn Hà Nội làm điểm xuất phát.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể mua vé xe của các hãng xe uy tín như Hoàng Long, Phúc Xuyên, SInh Thành… để đến Quảng Ninh. Lưu ý, Quảng Ninh có 4 thành phố (Hạ Long, Móng Cái, Uông Bí, Cẩm Phả ) và một thị xã (Quảng Yên), vì thế tùy theo lịch trình tham quan cụ thể mà chọn điểm đến để tránh sai sót.
*2.           * *Khách sạn ở vịnh Hạ Long*
  Trung tâm du lịch Hạ Long là Bãi Cháy với nhiều khách sạn đạt chuẩn 3-4 sao như: Sài Gòn Hạ Long, Hạ Long Plaza, Royal Lotus, Mường Thanh….
  Ngoài ra còn nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ mini tư nhân nằm ở phố Vườn Đào, đường Hậu Cần là những lựa chọn hợp lý cho những người có thu nhập trung bình. Nếu có phương tiện cá nhân, du khách có thể qua cầu Bãi Cháy sang trung tâm TP Hạ Long, ở đây cũng có rất nhiều nhà nghỉ tư nhân có mức giá “vừa phải” mà chất lượng phòng ốc đạt tiêu chuẩn.
*Tàu ngủ đêm trên vịnh Hạ Long*
  Một dịch vụ mới phát triển thời gian gần đây là tour tham quan nghỉ đêm trên Vịnh được đối tượng có thu nhập khá trở lên sử dụng tương đối nhiều.
*3.           * *Ăn ở đâu?*
  Du khách đến với Hạ Long đều muốn thưởng thức hải sản ở đây. Các loại cua, ghẹ, bề bề, tu hài, cá, mực… chắc không thể thiếu trong mỗi bữa ăn của thực khách.
  Đến Hạ Long nhớ nếm thử món đặc sản từ bề bề.
  Địa điểm du khách có thể thưởng thức hải sản là các nhà hàng nằm ở trung tâm khu du lịch Bãi Cháy hoặc một số nhà hàng nằm ở khu Cái Dăm như Thiên Anh, Ngọc Sương…
  Nếu sang TP Hạ Long có rất nhiều nhà hàng để du khách lựa chọn như Phượng Loan, Thắng Thuỳ, Ánh Dương – Hương Lan, hoặc các nhà hàng nằm ở khu đường bao biển Cọc 5 như Laptop2, Vịnh Xanh, JumBo, Lan Hương, Đặng Hiền…; các nhà bè Hồng Đậm, Hạ Long…
  Đối với du khách hay thức khuya, thưởng thức ẩm thực đêm tại khu Cái Dăm (Bãi Cháy) hoặc tại phố ẩm thực Giếng Đồn (Hạ Long) với những món ốc và hải sản cũng là những trải nghiệm thú vị.
  Hạ Long có những món ngon từ ốc rất đặc trưng.
  Một lựa chọn cũng rất hợp lý là các quán dọc đường bao biển với giá cả bình dân, đồ tươi sống.
*4.           * *Chơi gì?*
  Đến với Hạ Long dịp hè du khách sẽ được hoà mình trên sóng biển với bãi cát sạch mịn của bãi tắm Hoàng Gia hoặc hành trình theo các tour trên Vịnh Hạ Long với những hang động, đảo đá kỹ vĩ nên thơ. Tham gia tour, du khách còn được trải nghiệm những hoạt động như chèo thuyền Kayak, thăm làng chài…
*Carnaval Hạ Long*
  Sắp tới có rất nhiều hoạt động văn hóa thể thao sẽ được diễn ra, du khách không nên bỏ qua như Carnaval Hạ Long 2013, giải bóng biển bãi biển quốc tế Tuần Châu, giải đua xe địa hình Hạ Long Challenger…
*5.           * *Mua sắm ở vịnh Hạ Long*
  Sau một ngày tham quan, buổi tối du khách có thể đi dạo dọc bãi biển để thư giãn hoặc mua sắm đồ lưu niệm tại khu chợ đêm.
*Sá sùng khô*
  Du khách có thể ghé qua chợ Hạ Long mua sá sùng khô, mực khô, chả mực, hải sản khô được đóng gói cẩn thận.
*Mỹ nghệ than đá*
  Ngoài ra du khách có thể mua đồ mỹ nghệ than đá, các tặng phẩm đặc trưng của Quảng Ninh tại các cửa hàng lưu niệm, Trung tâm thương mại Hạ Long Center mới đưa vào khai thác.
  Quảng Ninh với thế mạnh là du lịch biển đảo. Ngoài Hạ Long, du khách có thể đến Vân Đồn, Quan Lạn, Ngọc Vừng, Cô Tô… để được hoà mình trong làn nước trong xanh của những bãi tắm còn hoang sơ với những con người thân thiện mến khách.



Chúc bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị!

  Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
Email: thupham@fiditour.com 
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------


## hangnt

_Vịnh Hạ Long là một điểm du lịch bạn nên đi một lần trong đời. Bởi phong cảnh thiên nhiên được tạo hóa dựng nên một cách tự nhiên vô cùng tráng lệ. Thường thì bạn sẽ phải bỏ ra một khoản kinh phí kha khá để đi du lịch Hạ Long. Tuy nhiên với một số kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hạ Long của tôi, bạn có thể có được một chuyến du lịch Hạ Long với một chi phí vừa phải. Cùng với các điểm đi như : một chuyến du thuyền quanh vịnh Hạ Long, leo núi Bài Thơ, đi mua bán ở chợ Hòn Gai, lang thang chợ đêm Hạ Long, ngắm cảnh Hạ Long từ cầu Bãi Cháy, vui chơi ở khu du lịch Tuần Châu._

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hạ Long*

Hạ Long cách Hà Nội khoảng 177km, bạn có thể ra bến xe Lương Yên, Mỹ Đình để bắt xe đi Hạ Long, có nhiều nhà xe và chạy liên tục trong ngày, xe chạy khoảng 4 tiếng, bạn có thể tham khảo một số nhà xe uy tín tại miền Bắc.

Nếu bạn chỉ du lịch tại Hạ Long bạn có thể đi trong 2 ngày. Sáng ngày 1 bắt xe đi Hạ Long, nên đi sớm chuyến đầu tiên khoảng 7h sáng. Khoảng 11h30 bạn đến ngã 3 rẽ vào Bãi Cháy bạn xuống xe và bắt xe ôm đi vào cảng du lịch Bãi Cháy. Ăn trưa tại một số nhà hàng ven cảng du lịch, giá cả không đắt đỏ lắm đâu, có menu để bạn chọn. Đầu giờ chiều ra bến cảng mua vé thắng cảnh và hỏi về tầu chạy thăm quan Vịnh. Bạn sẽ mua vé thắng cảnh riêng và thuê tầu riêng, vì là tầu chạy ghép nên sẽ có giá từ 100k – 150k/ người. Có thể hỏi nhân viênn bán vé hoặc một số Cò quanh đó, yên tâm là giá chung không ngại. Nếu bạn đi cùng nhóm hoặc gia đình thì nên thuê tầu riêng, giá tầm 1500k – 1700k / chuyến 4 tiếng – 6 tiếng (vào mùa du lịch từ tháng 5 – tháng 8 giá có thể cao hơn).

Có 2 loại vé thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long trong ngày đó là vé 4 tiếng và vé 6 tiếng. Trong đó vé 4 tiếng đi thăm các điểm như Hang Thiên Cung, Đầu Gỗ, Hòn Gà Chọi, lượn lờ quanh Vịnh ở khoảng cách gần. Với loại 6 tiếng bạn sẽ đi : Hang Thiên Cung, Hòn Gà Chọi, bãi biển Titov, lượn lờ quanh Vịnh với khoảng cách xa hơn.

Nếu bạn không mệt sau chuyến xe khách từ Hà Nội xuống thì bạn nên đi leo núi Bài Thơ vào buổi chiều ngày thứ nhất, sáng sớm ngày thứ 2 ra đi thăm quan Vịnh với vé 6 tiếng (sẽ đi được nhiều hơn). Chiều ngày thứ 2 bắt xe khách về Hà Nội. Núi Bài Thơ là một ngọn núi nằm bên khu vực Hòn Gai, ngay sát bờ biển gần cầu Bãi Cháy. Từ trên đỉnh núi bạn có thể nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Hạ Long và một phần của Vịnh Hạ Long. Điểm du lịch này khách du lịch, chưa đưa vào các tour du lịch nhiều.

Nếu bạn là sinh viên, muốn đi Hạ Long với chi phí cực rẻ: các bạn nên nghỉ đêm tại nhà trọ gần khu vực chùa Long Tiên ( xung quanh chùa có mấy nhà nghỉ rẻ, giá tầm 150k / đêm / 2 người ở. Lưu ý là chất lượng nhà trọ thôi nhé). Khi đi xe khách đến Hạ Long cứ bảo cho xuống ngã tư Long Toong, từ ngã 4 này vào chùa Long Tiên khoảng 15k xe ôm. Ăn uống gần chùa Long Tiên bạn có thể ra sân đối diện rạp chiếu phim, ở đó có 2 hàng cơm bụi ăn rất ngon. Nếu ở bên Hòn Gai, thì bạn nên leo núi Bài Thơ, ngay gần chùa Long Tiên luôn. Ở bên này có 1 điều bất tiện là khi sang khu du lịch Bãi Cháy bạn sẽ phải đi xe buýt qua cầu Bãi Cháy (giá vé 10k / lượt), đi lòng vòng hết khoảng 15 – 20 phút.

Ngoài ra những nhà trọ gần chùa Long Tiên này cũng rất thuận tiện cho các bạn đi Quan Lạn. Vì từ chùa Long Tiên ra cảng Hòn Gai có 400m, đây là cảng có thuyền đi đảo Quan Lạn, nếu bạn đến Hạ Long có thể nghỉ 1 đêm tại nhà trọ khu vực này, sáng hôm sau đi thuyền ra đảo Quan Lạn.

*Tour Hạ Long 2 ngày 1 đêm ngủ trên Vịnh hạ Long*

Với những chuyến đi Hạ Long 2 ngày 1 đêm ngủ tầu bạn có thể có nhiều hoạt động hơn, và đặc biệt có được một giấc ngủ trên Vịnh. Tour ngủ Vịnh đa số vẫn là khách nước ngoài, khách trong nước thường chọn ngủ Khách sạn (đa phần lo về chất lượng dịch vụ trên tầu không đáp ứng tốt, hoặc mức độ an toàn còn kém). Nhưng nguyên nhân chính mà Tôi Đi nghĩ đó là do Giá Tour Ngủ Tầu còn quá cao, còn dịch vụ và mức độ an toàn đều đạt yêu cầu thì Ban Quản Lý mới cấp phép cho hoạt động. Giá tour này thường giao động từ 75$ – 110/đêm với các Tầu 3 sao, các loại tầu 4 hay 5 sao còn cao hơn nữa (từ 170$-400$/đêm). Vậy các bạn sẽ tự hỏi nên chọn loại Tầu nào? Điều này phụ thuộc vào túi tiền và yêu cầu của các bạn.

*Chương trình chung tour 2 ngày 1 đêm ngủ tầu Hạ Long này là:*

Ngày 1: Đi từ Hà Nội – hạ Long khoảng 4 tiếng, đến Hạ Long tầm 12h30. Bạn lên tầu và ra thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long luôn. Trên đường đi bạn sẽ ăn trưa trên tàu. Tầm 2h bạn đi thăm bãi Biển Titov hoặc động Sửng Sốt, cuối ngày bạn sẽ đi chèo Kayak (hoặc Kayak vào sáng sớm hôm ngày 2).

Ngày 2: Chèo kayak, ăn sáng, thuyền sẽ đưa bạn về lại Cảng theo đường khác (qua hòn Gà Chọi). Ăn trưa trên tàu hoặc ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ở Bãi Cháy. Chiều đi xe về lại Hà Nội.

Về các điểm chèo Kayak thì có rất nhiều điểm, tùy theo các công ty họ khai thác. Với các tour 3 ngày Hạ Long thường kết hợp đi Cát Bà luôn vào ngày 2,ngày 3 về lại Hạ Long – Hà Nội.

*Nhà nghỉ và khách sạn tại Hạ Long*

Hạ Long được phân ra làm 2 khu : Hòn Gai và Bãi Cháy, được nối với nhau bởi cây cầu Bãi Cháy. Khu du lịch chính là Bãi Cháy, với bờ biển chạy dài và các cảng du lịch. Khu Hòn Gai là khu trung tâm hành chính. Bạn nên ở khu Bãi Cháy cho thuận tiện đi lại và ăn uống. Các nhà nghỉ và khách sạn tập trung chủ yếu ở khu phố Vườn Đào, giá phòng thì cũng giao động từ 250k – 350k / phòng đêm, vào mùa hè sẽ đắt hơn. Quanh khu vực này cũng nhiều nhà hàng ăn uống, bạn có thể chọn một số quán ăn nhỏ ở gần khu ngã ba Bưu Điện, giá hợp lý và ngon. Đừng quên món ăn đặc sản Chả Mực nhé.

*Các điểm vui chơi ở Hạ Long*

Hang Thiên Cung, Đầu Gỗ : bạn sẽ đi thuyền ra đảo Đầu Gỗ, tiếp tục đi bộ qua các bậc thang leo lên núi, khám phá các hang động bên trong, nên đi cả 2 hang. Trong Hang có rất nhiều hình thù con vật và nhũ đá đẹp. Đến tối các bạn có thể đi chợ Đêm Hạ Long, mua sắm các đồ lưu niệm nhỏ. Hàng lưu niệm ở đây tôi thấy cũng không có gì đặc sắc lắm, bạn nên mặc cả khi mua. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể đi bộ ra khu trung tâm, ngã 3 Bưu điện, thuê xe ngựa đi loanh quanh. Nếu đi lên cầu Bãi Cháy vào đêm, bạn nên đi sớm về sớm cho an toàn. Núi Bài Thơ đã trình bầy ở trên. Ngoài ra nếu bạn ở bên khu Hòn Gai, tuy xa trung tâm du lịch, nhưng lại gần với thành phố Hạ Long, bạn có thể thưởng thức các món ăn và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người Hạ Long. Ở bên khu này bạn có thể đi thăm chùa Long Tiên, thưởng thức món Bánh Cuốn Chả Mực, ăn uống cũng bình dân hơn bên khu du lịch rất nhiều. Bạn có thể đi xe bus di chuyển giữa 2 khu vực, ở bên khu Hòn Gai sẽ phù hợp hơn nếu bạn là sinh viên.

*Kết Hợp du lịch Cát Bà và Hạ Long*

Nếu đi cả 2 điểm du lịch này thì sẽ quả là một chuyến du lịch trọn vẹn. Để sang Cát Bà từ Hạ Long bạn phải đi Phà Tuần Châu, phà chạy theo các khung giờ cố định, bạn phải căn giờ để đi cho đúng chuyến. Bạn có thể kết hợp vui chơi tại khu du lịch Tuần Châu vào ngày thứ 2 sau đó di chuyển sang Cát Bà vào chuyến cuối cùng trong ngày. Sang Đến bến Gia Luận, Cát Bà bạn phải thuê xe ôm hoặc xe ô tô về trung tâm thị trấn. Nếu bạn muốn đặt xe ô tô thì liên hệ mình giúp, vì xe ôm và xe ô tô ở đây hay nói thách nhiều. Tối ngủ Cát Bà, ngày thứ 2 đi tắm biển và thăm quan Chợ Cá. Chiều bắt xe khách Hoàng Long về Hà Nội (bao gồm cả vé tầu cao tốc Hoàng Long), chuyến cuối 15h. Bạn xem thêm Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà. Nếu bạn muốn tiết kiệm thời gian sau khi thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long, đi ghép tầu từ Hạ Long sang Cát Bà, bạn có thể liên hệ với mình.

*Thông tin giá vé thăm quan Hạ Long năm 2014*

Mức phí thăm quan chung trên Vịnh Hạ Long vào ban ngày từ 6h30 đến 18h30 là 120.000 đồng/lượt khách.

Phí tham quan một trong những điểm du lịch đã được nhà nước đầu tư : đảo Soi Sim, đảo Ti-tốp, Trung tâm văn hóa nổi Cửa Vạn… dao động từ 30.000 đến 50.000 đồng/lượt khách.

Giá vé lưu trú một đêm và thăm quan chung trên Vịnh Hạ Long là 320.000 đồng. Lưu trú 2 đêm và tham quan chung trên Vịnh Hạ Long là 470.000 đồng và giá vé lưu trú 3 đêm và thăm quan chung trên Vịnh Hạ Long là 520.000 đồng. Trẻ em từ 7 đến 15 tuổi; người già từ 70 tuổi trở lên, người nghèo, người khuyết tật sẽ được miễn giảm 50% phí tham quan. Đối với người có công với cách mạng, trẻ em dưới 7 tuổi sẽ được miễn phí vé tham quan.

----------

